# So, how does one invest in tea?



## bigt (1 April 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/business/7973857.stm


----------



## MRC & Co (1 April 2009)

Watch out for Warrants and their in-built margins.

Best to go with futures, options or I'm sure there is an ETF if you don't want the leverage.


----------



## johenmo (1 April 2009)

1) go to supermarket.
2) find tea & coffee aisle
3) buy heaps



Disc: this strategy does not claim to be successful at building your wealth - but it will build wealth somwhere.


----------



## Temjin (1 April 2009)

Damn, green tea is my favorite beverage! It's time to plant some of my own and prepare them myself by stir frying them with my hands on a heated wok!


----------



## GumbyLearner (1 April 2009)

Temjin said:


> Damn, green tea is my favorite beverage! It's time to plant some of my own and prepare them myself by stir frying them with my hands on a heated wok!




Ask Jim Rogers. I'm sure he will know but it will cost.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (30 May 2013)

_For now, investors can only access tea market by buying stock in companies listed in the global markets such as India, Sri-Lanka and Kenya that operate in these fields

Then there are related companies such as Unilever and Starbuck.

http://www.beveragedaily.com/Markets/Unilever-touts-tea-as-hottest-beverage-in-world

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked site_


----------



## ROE (30 May 2013)

"Unlimited opportunities for industry and consumers" that said it alll

The next fashion in the market is here  buy them before they go out of fashion

Last few years fashion on Gold is losing its blink ...they need a new fashion


----------



## MARKETWINNER (1 June 2013)

_According to following link Tea Board  Chairman said:  

Presently world tea prices in black tea segment were being governed by Russia and the CIS countries, but in the next 15 to 20 years black tea prices would be governed by the US.

http://www.newstrackindia.com/newsd...re-to-quality-seeking-nations-Tea-Board-.html_

Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked sites.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (20 July 2013)

http://www.thehindubusinessline.com...lly-flow-out-in-tea-sector/article4928405.ece


----------



## mistersmith14 (16 January 2014)

First of all tea is healthy and affordable. So this is a good medium for us to earn. It is a good idea to learn how to produce then start the business or little-by-little expand it.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (20 January 2014)

mistersmith14 said:


> First of all tea is healthy and affordable. So this is a good medium for us to earn. It is a good idea to learn how to produce then start the business or little-by-little expand it.




Yes it is becoming popular as a healthy drink.There are quality teas. We have to find out. For example I like high grown healthy black tea and some green tea coming from mountains free from environment pollution. You don’t see any industries or frequent movement of vehicles on hills. Air is very pure. 

As I said before still we don’t have futures market for tea other than tea companies in India, Sri-Lanka and Kenya listed in their stock exchanges. Some European companies and investors have tea interest and holding in some of the listed companies in above countries. Some know how to run their tea business in a sustainable manner by focusing long term growth.

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please do your own research prior to making any investment decisions.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (21 June 2014)

There is a demand for tea stocks in India now. Shares of Indian tea companies have seen smart rally in past three months. These tea stocks have surged between 20-65% during the period. There could be more demand for tea stocks due to lower tea output in India. Currently there is a good demand for quality tea in tea auctions in India and Sri-Lanka. Even in Bangladesh there is good demand for tea now.

http://www.business-standard.com/ar...id-unpredictable-monsoons-114061200232_1.html


http://www.business-standard.com/article/news-cm/market-pares-gains-114062000445_1.html

http://in.reuters.com/article/2014/06/13/india-tea-auction-idINL4N0OU34820140613

My ideas are not a recommendation to either buy or sell any security, commodity or currency. Please note that I do not endorse or take responsibility for material in the above hyper-linked sites. Please do your own research.


----------

